# Get in the mood?



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

I've never seen that before. It's great. Thanks.

BlackRose


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i love it!!! thanks

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Cool site, thanks!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

wow. that is some really good stuff!!!

moved this to the link section.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

GREAT site! Thanks for posting the link!! [8D]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## FireItUpXTC (Aug 27, 2004)

very cool site thanks!! saving the rest for when its dark...


----------

